# Cue Card & Annie Power



## KautoStar1 (7 April 2016)

Fantastic.  That's all.  Just fantastic


----------



## Chiffy (7 April 2016)

Agreed, just watched it all this evening.


----------



## crabbymare (7 April 2016)

I was amazed at the first few races and how easily the winners won


----------



## Maesfen (7 April 2016)

Such a privilege to watch them cruising home.  I cried when CC took it over!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 April 2016)

Sorry but the 2 for me today were Apple's Jade - 41 lengths!!!!! And Katachenko - it's always good to see McCain have winners at the National meeting. 

My wee dude runs in the first there tomorrow so fingers crossed for another good run|!


----------



## Orangehorse (7 April 2016)

Agree, agree.  I loved the shot of Annie Power before the race in the saddling box.  If ever a horse looked thoughtful and knowledgeable and happy, it was that horse.

I only saw the re-runof Cue Card's win, but how happy I was to see that, he just walked home.

So Katachenko kept the race OK?  So pleased for Donald McCain - I went to his yard last year for a vist, and note that he hasn't had a very good season.  How good for him to win the Red Rum race.


----------



## EQUIDAE (7 April 2016)

I counted a 10 stride win! How many lengths is that? Phenomenal!!


----------



## Alec Swan (7 April 2016)

EKW said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. Apple's Jade - 41 lengths!!!!! &#8230;&#8230;.. !
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  And Cue Card?  Quite remarkable and it did nothing but strengthen Ms. Plunkett's adoration of the horse.

Two horses in the same race broke down,  between jumps,  and irreparably.  Elation and sadness,  mixed in with each other.

Alec.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 April 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Agreed.  And Cue Card?  Quite remarkable and it did nothing but strengthen Ms. Plunkett's adoration of the horse.

Two horses in the same race broke down,  between jumps,  and irreparably.  Elation and sadness,  mixed in with each other.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

The deaths of Clonbanan Lad and Marasonnien certainly took the glow off the day.  Of course Animal Aid is blaming 'injuries' - and the jockeys!  They were apparently from the same stables - I wonder if perhaps they both had an undetected virus or similar.  That would explain it - but sadly, there is often an underlying problem that is impossible to see in advance.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2016)

If both horses were from the same yard,  that would be odd,  or simply coincidence,  but with one  it seemed that something went very wrong 'behind',  and the jockey dismounted immediately,  so it would be more likely that there was immediate trauma.  Equally strange though that both incidents happened on the flat,  or appeared to.

As you say though Janet,  the animal rights lot will maximise on any point available to them,  however irrelevant it may be.

Today is another day.

Alec.


----------



## Honeylight (8 April 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			If both horses were from the same yard,  that would be odd,  or simply coincidence,  but with one  it seemed that something went very wrong 'behind',  and the jockey dismounted immediately,  so it would be more likely that there was immediate trauma.  Equally strange though that both incidents happened on the flat,  or appeared to.

As you say though Janet,  the animal rights lot will maximise on any point available to them,  however irrelevant it may be.

Today is another day.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, animal rights and those who know little about horses or racing out in force on the Guardian forums. They write things about "whipped to death" and "tortured by metal"; idiots. 
If there are more deaths, and I think there will be, it will be another blow for NH racing. High profile meetings fan the flames. I personally think the Grand National should have been stopped rather than the constant meddling with the course. A big help might be closing the two mile races over the fences, they go too fast and of course accidents will occur as the fences no longer slow the runners down.


----------



## frostyfingers (8 April 2016)

Not sure where the "from the same stable" story has come from - Marasonnien was trained in Ireland by Willie Mullins and Clonbanan Lad in Suffolk by Louise Allen.  Terrible for everyone involved.


----------



## frostyfingers (8 April 2016)

Honey, I've just found this re the time for the Foxhunters; 22 ran TIME 5m 48.00s (slow by 27.00s).  Watching it I didn't think they were going especially fast, out of the 14 that didn't finish 7 pulled up, there were 3 fallers and 4 unseated so actually statistically not too bad.


----------



## Orangehorse (8 April 2016)

In the Gold Cup I had doubts that Cue Card would have won against Don Cossak if he hadn't fallen, but seeing how easily he won yesterday I am not so sure.  The course is very different, I wonder if there will be a race between Don Cossak and Cue Card with them both in top form?


----------



## Mariposa (8 April 2016)

Orangehorse said:



			In the Gold Cup I had doubts that Cue Card would have won against Don Cossak if he hadn't fallen, but seeing how easily he won yesterday I am not so sure.  The course is very different, I wonder if there will be a race between Don Cossak and Cue Card with them both in top form?
		
Click to expand...

As I understand it they will both be heading to Punchestown!

I was worried half way round, I didn't think he was travelling smoothly but suddenly he just cranked it up a gear. I'm biased, as a huge Cue Card fan, but I do think he would have breezed up in the GC. However, he fell - and you've just to get over those fences! 

I just hope he comes back again next season in the same great form - what a fairytale it would be for Cue Card to have another crack at it.

Well done Team Tizz  - and what a calm and well measured ride from Paddy, I loved how you could almost see him counting down to each fence...one..two..three....GO!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2016)

My wee dude was just 4th in the opener today  love the wee critter!


----------



## crabbymare (8 April 2016)

EKW said:



			My wee dude was just 4th in the opener today  love the wee critter!
		
Click to expand...

well done


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2016)

EKW said:



			My wee dude was just 4th in the opener today  love the wee critter!
		
Click to expand...

He ran a stormer. I admired his plaits - your own work?

Annie Power is a lovely horse, she doesn't look like a mare, she is huge, I love her head and eye.
Cue Card - fantastic, and for them to win today as well, brilliant. I am a true professional horse selector, I love Native River as he has a blaze and socks.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2016)

Clodagh said:



			He ran a stormer. I admired his plaits - your own work?
		
Click to expand...

He is a wee super star so he is! It makes you forgive the shapes he pulls on the gallops. One day he will win one of these handicaps but on the whole he will always take you places and will always try his wee heart out to bring you home some prize money. The plaits were the work of the travelling head lad, Mark. I wasn't there today. The joys of having too many responsibilities at home lol! 

I haven't seen the race over the big fences today but it sounded like absolute carnage with some unfavourable outcomes unfortunately.


----------



## teapot (8 April 2016)

EKW said:



			He is a wee super star so he is! It makes you forgive the shapes he pulls on the gallops. One day he will win one of these handicaps but on the whole he will always take you places and will always try his wee heart out to bring you home some prize money. The plaits were the work of the travelling head lad, Mark. I wasn't there today. The joys of having too many responsibilities at home lol! 

I haven't seen the race over the big fences today but it sounded like absolute carnage with some unfavourable outcomes unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

One pts on course, and another was still receiving treatment - bit of a pile up at Beacher's


----------



## Alec Swan (8 April 2016)

teapot said:



			One pts on course, and another was still receiving treatment - bit of a pile up at Beacher's
		
Click to expand...

It was as you say,  a pile up.  When the re-run was shown,  Alice P said that following the Beachers' fall,  the relevant piece of film would be skipped.  It wasn't,  and though certainly not in a ghoulish fashion,  I think that it's right that we should see replays in their entirety.  From the actions of the stricken horse,  most would think that its neck was broken upon impact.  Do we need protection from such a sad ending?  Should we have racing sanitised,  even though the images may be distressing?  I'm not sure.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2016)

I was pretty sure he broke his neck too, Alec, as he was pedalling. People don't want to know, or can't deal with the truth. I do hope Minella Reception makes it, although he sounds severely hurt.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2016)

It's scary to think that life can be stollen in the blink of eye and the horse is gone long, long before the body finishes the fall. 

To be honest if any of my charges had to go on the course that is how I would like it. Instantaneous. 

No we shouldn't have to hide the darker side from the public like many other sports do. But I do think more should be done to make the general public aware of just what care these horses are given right from the outset. This is why I like it when the TV crews go into yards to follow horses. 

Maybe Channel 4 should do a documentary following the vets at the races for a day - or week if they go to a Festival. Give the general public more knowledge and understanding. 

Well actually I suppose it will be ITv next year won't it?!


----------



## teapot (8 April 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			It was as you say,  a pile up.  When the re-run was shown,  Alice P said that following the Beachers' fall,  the relevant piece of film would be skipped.  It wasn't,  and though certainly not in a ghoulish fashion,  I think that it's right that we should see replays in their entirety.  From the actions of the stricken horse,  most would think that its neck was broken upon impact.  Do we need protection from such a sad ending?  Should we have racing sanitised,  even though the images may be distressing?  I'm not sure.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't AFP, was whatsherface in the studio. That bit did surprise me as watching the race live it was fairly obvious what had happened! 

A documentary following the vets would be interesting


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2016)

There was one last year (or maybe year before) but it was flat racing so fairly pointless IMO. (As is flat racing!!).
A friend on FB shared Animal Aids post about the deaths, in which most of the salient facts were wrong. They are tragic indeed but a racehorse has a better life and a quicker death than many.  I tell the story that when I broke my hand out hunting, and I mean proper broke, the fingers were swinging sideways, it didn't hurt at all and I jumped the next jump before I realised there was a problem, as I was trying to steer and couldn't, then I looked down and thought 'Whatever has happened to my glove'. It did hurt like hell 5 minutes into the ride to the hospital but by that stage the racehorse is full of painkillers, if he is still alive.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2016)

Top flight flat racing is good to watch more to see what our next generation of sires is going to be! But I can't be bothered with all that beach donkey Derby stuff! Waste of time and money!


----------

